# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Aids-Warung
Es gäbe bis zu 80.000 Menschen in Thailand, die an Aids sterben würden und weitere 50.000 mit dem HIV-Virus, bezogen auf einen Zeitraum bis 2011, wenn die momentane hohe Sterberate weiter bestehen würde.
Auf einem Seminar mit dem Thema Aids warnte davor die Direktorin des Arbeiterschutz- und Sozialamtes Amphorn Nitisiri.

70 Menschen würden täglich an HIV / Aids sterben, sowie 35 Neuansteckungen täglich.
Insgesamt gab es 12.787 neue Aidspatienten alleine im letzten Jahr.
85 % von ca. 500.000 Aidspatienten wären im Alter von 14 - 45 Jahren.
Insgesamt würden 46.776 Menschen von den staatlichen Sozialprogrammen profitieren, die kostenlose Aids-Medikamente verabreichen würden.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... ds-warning

----------


## Greenhorn

500.000
+Dunkelziffer?

+Tschau dang tschads (auslaendische Mitbewohner)?
__________
2.000.000????

----------


## schiene

gabs nicht mal nen Woody in der Thaiforenwelt????

http://www.med1.de/Forum/HIV/416990/

----------


## schiene

HIV
Wissenschaftler melden Durchbruch bei Aids-Impfung
(2) Von Marilynn Marchione 24. September 2009, 11:40 Uhr 
Wissenschaftler haben einen Durchbruch bei der Suche nach einem Impfstoff gegen die Immunschwächekrankheit Aids gemeldet. Der Impfstoff reduziere um fast ein Drittel das Risiko einer Infektion mit dem HI-Virus, erklärten die Forscher. Vorausgegangen sei der weltweit bislang größte Impftest mit mehr als 16.000 Probanden.
Bei einem Massentest in Thailand haben Forscher einen experimentellen Impfstoff erfolgreich getestet, der das Risiko einer HIV-Infektion erstmals deutlich senkt. Wie Vertreter des thailändischen Gesundheitsministeriums und der US-Streitkräfte, die den Test finanziell förderten, am Donnerstag in Bangkok bekanntgaben, sinkt das Risiko einer Ansteckung mit dem Aids-Erreger um 31 Prozent. An der bislang größten derartigen Studie weltweit beteiligten sich über 16.000 Freiwillige. 

Nach zahlreicher Fehlschlägen in jüngster Zeit hatten schon viele Forscher befürchtet, dass es niemals möglich sein wird, einen Impfstoff gegen eine HIV-Infektion zu entwickeln. Auch wenn nach dem Massentest in Thailand zunächst nur von einem Teilerfolg gesprochen werden kann, „ist es der erste Beweis, dass wir einen sicheren und wirksamen präventiven Impfstoff haben können“, erklärte US-Oberst Jerome Kim, der maßgeblich an der Studie mitarbeitete. 

 Pharmaindustrie öffnet sich ein großer neuer Markt. Die Investitionen in Forschung steigen: Mensch gegen Mikrobe Dr. Anthony Fauci vom Nationalen Institut für Allergie und Infektionskrankheiten (NIAID) der USA, das ebenfalls die Studie gefördert hat, warnte mit Blick auf einen möglichen Impfstoff, „das Ende des Weges“ sei noch nicht erreicht. Er sei aber überrascht und sehr angetan von den Ergebnissen. Es gebe Anlass zu vorsichtigem Optimismus, dass man das Resultat noch verbessern und einen effektiveren Impfstoff entwickeln könne. 

Auch wenn der Erfolg des Impfstoffs zunächst nur marginal sein sollte, könnte er große Auswirkungen haben. Jeden Tag infizieren sich nach Angaben der Vereinten Nationen weltweit 7.500 Menschen mit dem Virus. Im Jahr 2007 starben zwei Millionen Menschen an Aids. 

„Das ist heute ein historischer Meilenstein“, erklärte Mitchell Warren von der internationalen Aids-Impfungsforschungsgruppe Aids Vaccine Advocacy Group. „Es wird zwar Zeit und Ressourcen kosten, die Daten vollständig zu analysieren und zu verstehen. Man kann kaum bezweifeln, dass dieses Ergebnis das Thema Aids-Impfung mit neuem Schwung erfüllt und in neue Bahnen lenkt.“ 

Die Studie wurde unter Federführung des thailändischen Gesundheitsministeriums durchgeführt. Benutzt wurde ein HIV-Stamm, wie er in dem südostasiatischen Land verbreitet ist. Ob ein derartiger Impfstoff auch gegen Virenstämme wirksam sein wird, die in den USA, Europa, Afrika und anderswo verbreitet sind, ist noch nicht klar, wie Wissenschaftler betonen.
Quelle:
http://www.welt.de/news/article4607320/ ... pfung.html

----------


## wein4tler

Fragt sich wer da freiwillig, gezwungenermaßen an dem Test beteiligte?
Soldaten des  amerikanischen  Militärs und bezahlte thailändische, arme Leute?
Wo nimmt man so schnell 16.000 Personen her?

----------


## Greenhorn

> Fragt sich wer da freiwillig, gezwungenermaßen an dem Test beteiligte?
> Soldaten des  amerikanischen  Militärs und bezahlte thailändische, arme Leute?
> Wo nimmt man so schnell 16.000 Personen her?


...von denen jetzt 11.200 Aids haben!?!

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von wein4tler
> 
> Fragt sich wer da freiwillig, gezwungenermaßen an dem Test beteiligte?
> Soldaten des  amerikanischen  Militärs und bezahlte thailändische, arme Leute?
> Wo nimmt man so schnell 16.000 Personen her?
> 
> 
> ...von denen jetzt 11.200 Aids haben!?!


FALSCH, hab's gerade wo anders gelesen.
Die Haelfte der Probanden wurde geimpft, die andere Haelfte nicht.
Bei den geimpften steckten sich 51 an, bei den nicht geimpften aber 74.
Also 54 Ansteckungungen sind 30% weniger als 74 Ansteckungen.
Grundsaetzlich lag bei beiden Gruppen die Ansteckungsgefahr ueberhaupt bei unter einem Prozent.

Voellig unklar ist mir, wie diese "Ansteckungs-Moeglichkeit" praktisch durchgefuehrt wurde.  ::  

Koennten Gefaengnisinsassen gewesen sein. Auch nicht schlecht. Bringst einen um und mit einer 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit dich nicht zu infizieren , kommt man wieder raus.

In Australien hat man mal Knackies durch ein Dschungelgebiet laufen lassen, das mit Hautkampfstoff kontaminiert war. Man wollte feststellen, wie weit die Handhabung der Waffen dadurch eingeschraenkt wurde.
Man ging dabei damals noch davon aus, es wuerden nur obere Hautschichten geschaedigt werden. 
Nachdem Mittelfristig fast alle Testpersonen verstorben waren, war klar, es werden auch tiefere Koerperschichten und Ohne Atemschutz auch die Atemwege geschaedigt.  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

??Sorry, zweimal gepostet??

----------


## Daniel Sun

Man muß halt auch mal was riskieren, wenn man was erreichen will!   ::

----------

> ...Voellig unklar ist mir, wie diese "Ansteckungs-Moeglichkeit" praktisch durchgefuehrt wurde...


Für jeden Probanden eine Blankpuder-12er-Karte für einen Thaipuff in Dunkelthailand.   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> ...Voellig unklar ist mir, wie diese "Ansteckungs-Moeglichkeit" praktisch durchgefuehrt wurde...
> 
> 
> Für jeden Probanden eine Blankpuder-12er-Karte für einen Thaipuff in Dunkelthailand.


  ::  
..., aber die Haelfte waren Frauen!?




> .. 12er-Karte


gibt's da echt Preisvorteile?  ::

----------

